# How to get a scrapie tag



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope this is the right place to post....
We are selling a little Boer wether as a project animal for the first time to a 4-Her. He needsto have a scrapie tag when we sell him. How do we get one for him? Both his sire and dam come from scrapie free herds, but don't have tags because they are breeders. Do we need to get them some first? :?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

You have to call your state ag dept. and register your herd.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Premier Tags" makes great ones. Not expensive at all. If wether was born on your place you will need to get your own.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/scrapie/approved-tag-co.shtml

866 USDA TAG


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the responses!! We will call them in the morning and see how it goes


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We got them ordered this morning. I really appreciate all of your help :thankU:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you get them from your State Vet? They are free there. 

Glad you got them on order.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Our herd is registered with scrapie we go by our farm tattoo, no tags, no holes.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We ordered them from the State ag department. Our Boers _must _be tagged for the fair, so I don't think you can use tattoos.


----------

